

What's in a Passenger Name Record (PNR)? - ctoth
http://hasbrouck.org/articles/PNR.html

======
greenyoda
For those who didn't read all the way through this lengthy article, here's the
punch line:

 _" PNR's show where you went, when, with whom, for how long, and at whose
expense. Behind the closed doors of your hotel room, with a particular other
person, they show whether you asked for one bed or two. Through departmental
and project billing codes, business travel PNR's reveal confidential internal
corporate and other organization structures and lines of authority and show
which people were involved in work together, even if they travelled
separately. Particularly in the aggregate, they reveal trade secrets, insider
financial information, and information protected by attorney-client,
journalistic, and other privileges.

Through meeting codes used for convention and other discounts, PNR's reveal
affiliations -- even with organizations whose membership lists are closely-
held secrets not required to be divulged to the government. Through special
service codes, they reveal details of travellers' physical and medical
conditions. Through special meal requests, they contain indications of
travellers' religious practices -- a category of information specially
protected by many countries.

PNR's for reservations made or changed online routinely include IP addresses
and timestamps to enable them to be cross-referenced with Web server logs."_

The rest of the web site looks like it has a lot of useful information for
frequent travelers.

------
ra
Wow! I had no idea such a database exists.

